# Setup your Tesla with Siri and HomeKit.



## Artur (May 9, 2016)

Hi

I find some video tutorial on how to setup your Tesla with Siri and HomeKit.
Is that work I don't know lest see the video and maybe someone will try and let's us know.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Very interesting.... Might have to try this with Model 3 eventually since I have a HomeKit enabled Hue system @ home.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

If you guys are hacking and interested in Python this library I open sourced may be helpful for controlling the Model 3 when it comes out (if they don't change things by then!). Im running it continually for various things.
https://github.com/the-mace/evtools


----------

